# Crossover VS Parallels



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

I created this thread to find out your thoughts about Crossover. Have you ever tried this app? I, you already know, use Parallels - and it has been working very fine. But I heard that sometimes Crossover can be more operative - I mean it helps run windows apps on Mac. How it works? And what about games? Thanks


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, you shouldn't bother here:wink: 
Your favorite Parallels beats Crossover here and there. Crossover has proved to be rather buggy as compared to dual-booting or Virtual Machines. It should work fine if it supports the program you want to run, but it doesn't work with unsupported apps. The list of supported ones is not very large - that's why I find Crossover unreliable. I share your delight with Parallels - because it lets run ANY app anytime (except 3d graphics). Even Boot Camp is more preferable for me than Crossover. 
I'm sure that it doesn't support any games, because, as I have already said, the number of supported programs is small.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, crossover supports more games then parallels does. and quite frankly, as a long time mac user, crossover will get my money long before parallels will if i'm able to get an intel mac someday. why? well, crossover provides a more mac like experience running the windows apps then parallels does. I'm also a gamer, and crossover has more of an outlook for getting games to run well without booting into windows than parallels will ever have. will that change someday, could be, but i can't see the future, so from whats out now, i'll go with crossover.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Parallels will not become an ultimate solution for gamers because of RAM issue.
But Crossover is not very good as an app for work as I have already said. It doesn't support many programs.
I tend to think that nothing can be better than Boot camp for running games. They run in native environment and at native speed.


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> well, crossover provides a more mac like experience running the windows apps then parallels does. I'm also a gamer, and crossover has more of an outlook for getting games to run well without booting into windows than parallels will ever have.


For me running Windows on Mac is very convenient and I see no problem in booting into Windows every time I start my Mac.
Coherence mode in Parallels lets run Windows so it is invisible - that's why you won't even see it working.
But, anyway, Boot Camp is the best solution for gamers


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i'd rather not reboot my computer when i feel like gaming. so crossover is still a preference for me, and it doesn't require me to buy windows either. but currently, boot camp is the only real solution for gamers.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> i'd rather not reboot my computer when i feel like gaming. so crossover is still a preference for me, and it doesn't require me to buy windows either. but currently, boot camp is the only real solution for gamers.


Well, according to rumors that are likely to become reality: Parallels + 3d support(in prospect) = games and Mac OS running simultaneously. Possible OPTIMAL solution?:4-dontkno


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

scathe30 said:


> Well, according to rumors that are likely to become reality: Parallels + 3d support(in prospect) = games and Mac OS running simultaneously. Possible OPTIMAL solution?:4-dontkno


With 2 Gigs of RAM or more I think this will be close to optimal maybe. But not less. Much better than Cross Over and somewhat equal to Boot Camp maybe


----------

